# My MAC collection!



## blowyourmind (Dec 1, 2012)

I posted pics a looong time ago, but here's my collection updated! First the lipsticks & glosses, will post the rest later!




 	 		Quick Sizzle, Girl About Town, Candy Yum Yum, Show Orchid, Pink Nouveau




 	 		Metal Maven, Bubbles, Blast O Blue, Summer Shower, Ruffian Gold




 	 		MAC Red, Rocker, New York Apple, Baby's On Fire, Oh Oh Oh




 	 		Hellraiser, Quite Cute, Play Time, Up The Amp, Rebel




 	 		Fabby, Snob, Snob, Punkin, High Strung




 	 		Lingerie, Of Royalty, Naughty Saute, Pink Friday, Pink Friday, St. Germain




 	 		Fun Fun, Mlle, Angel, Plink, Masque, Myth




 	 		VG Gaga, VG Gaga, VG Cyndi, VG Gaga 2, VG Nicki




 	 		Melrose Mood, Melrose Mood, Lollipop Loving, Fleshpot




 	 		Blooming Lovely, Pretty Please, Violetta, Beauty




 	 		Voile, Fun Finds, Rapturous





  	Dress It Up, You're Perfect Already, Good To Go, Royal Azalea




  	Sin-Tillation, Luxure




  	Dare to Dare, Gimme That, Enchantee




  	Petite Indulgence, Fashion Scoop, Rags To Riches, Like Venus




  	Going Casual, Colour Saturation, Demure, Boys Go Crazy




  	Bonus Beat, Starlet Kiss, Cult Fave, Malibu Barbie, Flurry of Fun, Lightswitch




  	VG Gaga, VG Gaga 2, Nice Buzz, Luminary, Little Vi, Decorative




  	Angel, St. Germain, Snob, Pink Nouveau




  	Underage, Crystal Rose, True Babe, Restless




  	Electric Fuchsia, Nico, Rock Out, Snow Girl, Snowscene




  	Spanking Rich, Date Night, Stop Look, Funtabulous




  	She Zam, Pleasure Principle, Goldyrocks, Internationalist, Baby Sparks



 	 		Comet Blue, Comet Blue, Ms Fizz, Ms Fizz, Via Veneto




 	 		Rue d'Rouge, Euro Beat, Gone Romancin, Amorous, Sweet Tart


----------



## glammy girl (Dec 3, 2012)

:eyelove: Love your lippies, your color choices are soooo good...


----------



## pearrlkitten (Dec 5, 2012)

Great collection! I have a lot of the same lipsticks as well


----------



## Slimmycakes (Dec 11, 2012)

I love how you show us your lipstick usage with backups of your fans. Great collection. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## maggers071511 (Dec 15, 2012)

That is an AWESOME collection!!!


----------



## geeko (Dec 16, 2012)

wow if that's only the lippies, i can imagine the rest of ur stuff to be drool worthy as well. thnx for sharing. loving da lippies


----------



## Naughtyp (Dec 16, 2012)

I need to do this with my collection   fab Collection  we have a lot of the same ones


----------



## Zorgon3000 (Dec 16, 2012)

That is A LOT of lipstick. I wish i was more into lipstick, but im so picky about my colors and formulas. I'll only use the MAC pro longwear lipsticks. Is 'Quite Cute' and 'Up the Amp' limited edition?


----------



## JulieDiva (Dec 21, 2012)

I love your collection!!


----------



## Honi (Dec 22, 2012)

Very nice  Love all the crazy lip colors!


----------



## colormeblue (Jan 25, 2013)

[h=2]Thats an awesome collection!!!![/h]


----------



## katruiz (Jan 29, 2013)

Wow! This makes me want an extra set of lips!


----------



## kimchas (Sep 8, 2014)

Love all those unusual color , and how can those "almost-finished " be so perfectly round and flat?


----------



## Rikers Girl (Sep 30, 2014)

Can I please have a quarter sized piece if ur Hellraiser lipstick?   I know a company that will recreate the tube for me?


----------

